
Show HN: Bepis – a crazy way to write HTML in JavaScript - archivist1
https://github.com/crislin2046/bepis
======
nwrk
This reminds the early days of PHP/Perl where everything was $o or print
$output

Makes me laugh, definitely will not use.

------
NetOpWibby
This makes me itch.

